# Sound too low and one speaker off in my Toshiba Satellite L655



## rruab (Mar 3, 2011)

I've a Toshiba Satellite L655, OS Windows 7 64b. I've set the speaker sound to 100% and even at that level the sound is hardly audible; and the right speaker seems to be off. I could not determine if this was like that since I bought and configured the laptop or if it's something that appeared in the meantime. Furthermore, as I've recently installed W7 SP1, all my previous restore point dissapeared, so I cannot test anything to see if I'm facing to a third party software or a hardware failure. I've read some answers at other forums telling something about what software controls the sound, if Windows or Toshiba Smart Sound, but even if I've tried some of the solutions, they did not work. I'll appreciate your help on this issue.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try reinstalling or updating the audio drivers.

But based on your description, I'd say you have a hardware issue (ie: only one speaker working).


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have any earphones you can plug in? Did the problem start after you installed SP1? If you could post the specs on you machine it will help. Thank you and welcome to TSF.


----------



## rruab (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you both for your answers. The problem did exist before installing SP1. I`d already updated the drivers with the last recommended Toshiba version for 'Smart Audio'. Regarding the headphones, I've just tried with them, and the right speaker now works, even if at a level at least 50% of the left one. Please find below the spec's for my laptop (hope this is what you were talking about the spec's, if not please tell me):
Date 2011/03/02 20:54:23
[PC Information]
Model Name Satellite L655
Part Number PSK2CU-07901U 
Serial Number YA015568W 
OS Version Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 
BIOS Version 1.90
CPU Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz 
Physical Memory 4096MB RAM
Hard Disk Capacity 485,948,911,616 [Byte] 452.575 [GB] 
Hard Disk Free Space Capacity 319,446,511,616 [Byte] 297.508 [GB] 
Video Intel(R) HD Graphics version=8.15.10.2189 
Screen Resolution 1366 x 768 Pixels 
Color Quality True Color (32 Bit) 
Sound Conexant SmartAudio HD version=4.119.0.60 
Network Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC version=1002.2.428.2010 MAC Address=1C:65:9D:93:76:AA
Atheros AR8152 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller version=1.0.0.26 MAC Address=60:EB:69:86:A2:5F
Modem None
Internet Explorer 8.0.7601.17514
IDE Device TOSHIBA MK5065GSXN
MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ890AS FW version=1.40
[QFE Information]
Windows Update "KB971033"
Windows Security Update "KB2305420"
Windows Security Update "KB2393802"
Windows Security Update "KB2425227"
Windows Security Update "KB2475792"
Windows Security Update "KB2479628"
Windows Security Update "KB2482017"
Windows Update "KB2484033"
Windows Security Update "KB2485376"
Windows Update "KB2487426"
Windows Update "KB2488113"
Windows Update "KB958488"
Windows Update "KB976902"
Windows Service Pack "KB976932"


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's coming and going it may be a loose wire. I'd take it to a pro.


----------

